# Hogs Hogs Hogs ?????



## molly (Dec 29, 2011)

..Where are all the hogs coming from....I have killed over 130 hogs off this one farm since Aug.....the farmer calls yesterday and said they are rooting up this wheat.....well  7 won`t be rooting any more....4 dead in the field 2 in the woods and 1 big boar in the back of the truck....now the big boar didn`t won`t to give up had to shoot him 3 times....I guess he might be around 250 a nice un.  Boy...was it cold this morning around 2 a.m...thinking about getting me one of those little heater to put between my feet while ride`n


----------



## synack (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice! Let me know if you ever need help.


----------



## nockemstiff (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice report!


----------



## georgia_home (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work brother!


----------



## chadf (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd love to join ya one night/morning ! 
It'd be intresting I'm sure !


----------



## deerdander (Dec 29, 2011)

130+ ? Wow, that's what I call fun in the country. That's a nice looking optic on top that black rifle.  Kill 'em all brother, before they get out of your county.


----------



## bfriendly (Dec 29, 2011)

Unfortunately, I think you got the ones we are after.........totally different hogs!  Yours are a Nuisance, ours are the prize!


----------



## weekender (Dec 29, 2011)

congrats on the growing pile


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Dec 30, 2011)

congrads way to stack um up.They keep breeding like crazy .


----------



## RamblinWreck (Dec 30, 2011)

D760? or is that a D740? 5.56 or 6.8?

Currently building a 6.8 flattop upper specifically for hogs and trying to decide which D7x0 scope to buy, the 6x or the 4x. A friend (ex USAMU, JP guide) says I might want to go with the 4x for better field of view when they get to scampering after the first shot.


----------



## retiredkilla (Dec 30, 2011)

what did you do with 130 hogs?????????


----------



## molly (Dec 30, 2011)

retiredkilla said:


> what did you do with 130 hogs?????????


 some were eaten but for the most part most were druged out of the field....I know thats a waste but....what am I going to do with 5 hogs 2 a.m. in the moring....a couple of weeks ago I went out twice...killing a total of 13 hogs  .....7 were female....cut open all seven and and found 44 baby pigs half of them were females.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 30, 2011)

thats where they are coming from sir


----------



## molly (Dec 31, 2011)

RamblinWreck said:


> D760? or is that a D740? 5.56 or 6.8?
> 
> Currently building a 6.8 flattop upper specifically for hogs and trying to decide which D7x0 scope to buy, the 6x or the 4x. A friend (ex USAMU, JP guide) says I might want to go with the 4x for better field of view when they get to scampering after the first shot.



D-760 (6 Power) Gen. 3 AutoG  manual gain.  Gun....Custom Double Star 223.....my guns are 1 in 10 twist  I shoot Fioochi 40 gr. with Hornady V-max.  A D-740 is a nice scope but for a couple hundred buck I would go with the 760.  I tell folks all the time  " come and go hunting with me and check out night vision scopes before you buy......night optics also has a D-760  Gen. 2+ HP that really is a great scope....of all the people that has got um they love em....they can see.


----------



## HOGSIK (Jan 1, 2012)

Just give me a call before u hrad oyt ill come drag em out for the meat!!


----------



## PassingThrough (Jan 13, 2012)

I know a guy in texas that traps them and donates the meat to food shelters. I don't know what the legality is on that but that is what he does. If you could hook something like that up it would help a lot of people..just an idea! You might even get a tax write off...lol.


----------



## Kowboy (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice pile of pork! I'd love to get out there with you.


----------



## sheriffandy (Jan 21, 2012)

looks good


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Boy Howdy,Id like to be helpin yah thin em out.Nice Work.


----------



## mr_aaron_ricks (Apr 4, 2012)

Real nice pigs


----------



## cr4zygui (May 30, 2012)

*tagging along*

I would love to go experience a good night time hog.hunting with you one night.  I do not have a nv scope and will not be able to afford it this year since my wife lost her job to the slow but slowly improving economy.  But if i can tag along just to see and feel the excitment of the hunt i wouldnt mind dragging some.meat out with you.  Let me know when you planning to head out again so i can schedule a time off or saturday is my normal day off if that fits you


----------



## porkless1 (May 30, 2012)

Hey Molly I have been going at night for 5 nights and seen over 125 pigs just waiting on some hunters to come kill some.


----------



## bigreddwon (May 30, 2012)

Great job Molly!


----------

